

Shyp launches in NYC and is heading to Miami next - gozmike
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/29/shyp-launches-in-new-york-city-and-miami-is-next/

======
bradleyjg
Someone needs to give these guys a map and point out the boundaries of New
York City. They aren't even covering half of it, by population or area.

------
droob
In the modern-day version of The Jungle, Jurgis would have had the job title
"Sausage Hero".

